# Installing pcmcia-cs

## meekrob

I'm trying to install pcmcia-cs in order to get my wireless nic to work.

I ran emerge pcmcia-cs, and the removed all pcmcia stuff from my kernel.  

```
make clean dep bzImage modules modules_install
```

When I boot to the new kernel, I don't get any pcmcia anything.  Where are the pcmcia-cs modules installed?  Is the pcmcia source installed when I emerge pcmcia-cs or do I need to install it myself?  What else should I do to get this running?

----------

## wahuu

If you use the Kernel modules from the pcmcia-cs package you have to load the following modules:

modprobe pcmcia_core

modprobe i82365

modprobe ds

The command "/etc/init.d/pcmcia start" should start the cardmgr which is responsible for loading the adequate drivers.

----------

